# Putting things toghether into substrate ...



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to APC. Hope I'll find some suggestions here for my "redo-substrate" project ...

Here is what I'm up to ...

Decided to convert my tank into a planted one. First I'm going to redo the substrate, which is currently just a medium-fine sized (3-5 mm granulation) gravel. My tank is 29 gallons (30x12x18"), lights 65W/6700K compact fluorescent, and there is a DIY CO2.
I know there are a lots of different avenues I can go with substrates, but this is what I have available, and would like to use it, without having to purchase more stuff...

1. Schultz Aquatic Soil
2. First Layer, pure laterite
3. Geo System, extra fine gravel (~2 mm)
4. Existing gravel (3-5 mm)
5. Seachem, flourish tabs

Can anyone help me combine these components into a good substrate?

Any help is highly appreciated ...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To make it simple you can use the Laterite on the bottom and cover it with your existing gravel, then use the root tabs. 

Welcome to APC


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree. That would work just fine (it has for me anyway.) I would leave the shultz for your next tank. I dont like mixing substrates because it never seems to work out the way I want. It always seems to look un-natural.


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! Just another question ... Which gravel is better suited for planting. Fine (Geo System ~ 2mm) or coarse (3-5 mm), or perhaps I should mix it together ..?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What is this Geo system gravel you are talking about? Any links?


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> What is this Geo system gravel you are talking about? Any links?


It's made by Hagen. It's ~2mm granulation, uncoated, and they sell it as a substrate for their "GeoSystem", natural habitat aquariums (http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/addinfo/geosystem.cfm).

There was also a discussion about it on APC:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=1909

Hope it helps ..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I recommend 2-3mm gravel, 5mm is getting a little large.


----------

